# Life’s been kickin my...



## BrookeB (May 20, 2021)

I’m not usually one to complain but lately one thing after another has been happening in my life and I’m feeling swamped with the stress it’s been causing. On a good note my leopard tortoises are all doing great. But I’m building 3 outdoor enclosures and I’ve fallen behind on that. A huge oak tree fell and destroyed half my fence which is costing of fortune to fix. I have become pretty ill again, and don’t know when I’ll get back to feeling ok so that sucks (I was just diagnosed with an auto immune disease) I just feel like I take a few steps forward and a dozen back. Hopefully I can get back on track soon because this all makes me feel like ?


----------



## wellington (May 20, 2021)

Wow, so very sorry. Hoping tou get to feeling better soon.
If you have had the three happen, that should hopefully be the end. 
Do try to not get stressed, that sure won't help at all. I know much easier said then done. 
Glad your torts are doing well, that's a good positive 
Take care of yourself and wishing much better luck and health


----------



## Jacqui (May 20, 2021)

Take it one day at a time. Rejoice in each baby step you take. Let the stressing go, it only does more harm then good. Come here and verbalize, okay write it out, all the things that bring you down. I have had a string of bad luck myself lately, but then a golden day happened and those bad things weren't so important.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 20, 2021)

I know exactly what you mean, Brooke. I too am having quite a bit of stress in my life right now. . . can't get to sleep for worrying it's all going to be ok, etc. I just try to keep busy. When my stamina runs out I occupy my mind in other ways - reading, working jigsaw puzzles on my Kindle, or doing those "find the hidden object" puzzles. Of course, my Misty girl (doberman) is always there for a big hug and comfort.

Don't let it get you down. And whenever you feel it's getting to be too much, we're here to talk and commiserate. Have you found the Chat thread and the Cold Dark Room thread? Both of those are entertaining nonsense and we get to know each other.


----------



## Ink (May 20, 2021)

I try to remember, that I can't change what happened, just try to get thru the day, and I try to make 1 thing better. ?


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 20, 2021)

Hey Brooke, you are not alone!!! I also have an autoimmune disease and am sick a lot. I just do what I can do. I refuse to get stressed out about my future. I have chronic kidney failure and other stuff, not gonna say here. But what you are experiencing is just life. I simply try my best, if I don't get it today, it will still be there tomorrow. Hang in there, you got us you know...


----------



## Jan A (May 20, 2021)

BrookeB said:


> I’m not usually one to complain but lately one thing after another has been happening in my life and I’m feeling swamped with the stress it’s been causing. On a good note my leopard tortoises are all doing great. But I’m building 3 outdoor enclosures and I’ve fallen behind on that. A huge oak tree fell and destroyed half my fence which is costing of fortune to fix. I have become pretty ill again, and don’t know when I’ll get back to feeling ok so that sucks (I was just diagnosed with an auto immune disease) I just feel like I take a few steps forward and a dozen back. Hopefully I can get back on track soon because this all makes me feel like ?


Hey BrookB...As all the others before me are writing, you have a warm, cuddly home here. I'm an insomniac with probably permanent nerve pain, arthritis, & searching for my 1st tort. There's lots to say on off-topic threads. And we are all under a lot of stress these days


Please hang in there & talk to us. We are here!!


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 20, 2021)

Jan A said:


> Hey BrookB...As all the others before me are writing, you have a warm, cuddly home here. I'm an insomniac with probably permanent nerve pain, arthritis, & searching for my 1st tort. There's lots to say on off-topic threads. And we are all under a lot of stress these days
> 
> 
> Please hang in there & talk to us. We are here!!



Hey Jan...you are still looking for your first tort? What'cha waiting for? Can I help? I gotta RF that maybe you could have, also have a Sulcata...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 20, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Hey Jan...you are still looking for your first tort? What'cha waiting for? Can I help? I gotta RF that maybe you could have, also have a Sulcata...


U think she wants a sulcata after seeing Mary Knobbins threads?? Haha


----------



## Tom (May 20, 2021)

BrookeB said:


> I’m not usually one to complain but lately one thing after another has been happening in my life and I’m feeling swamped with the stress it’s been causing. On a good note my leopard tortoises are all doing great. But I’m building 3 outdoor enclosures and I’ve fallen behind on that. A huge oak tree fell and destroyed half my fence which is costing of fortune to fix. I have become pretty ill again, and don’t know when I’ll get back to feeling ok so that sucks (I was just diagnosed with an auto immune disease) I just feel like I take a few steps forward and a dozen back. Hopefully I can get back on track soon because this all makes me feel like ?


I hope things get better. You are among friends here.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 20, 2021)

BrookeB said:


> I’m not usually one to complain but lately one thing after another has been happening in my life and I’m feeling swamped with the stress it’s been causing. On a good note my leopard tortoises are all doing great. But I’m building 3 outdoor enclosures and I’ve fallen behind on that. A huge oak tree fell and destroyed half my fence which is costing of fortune to fix. I have become pretty ill again, and don’t know when I’ll get back to feeling ok so that sucks (I was just diagnosed with an auto immune disease) I just feel like I take a few steps forward and a dozen back. Hopefully I can get back on track soon because this all makes me feel like ?


wishing u the best and hope u feel better soon! Like everything going on right now isnt enough. Stay safe and like everyone else said ..if u need some cheering up dont be shy to speak up ? and that weird hug emoji smh


----------



## ArmadilloPup (May 20, 2021)

I am feeling you. It was a long period of peace and then one thing after another for me too. May 2021 can go suck it! ???

Autoimmune disorders are frustrating. Please hang in there <3


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (May 20, 2021)

BrookeB said:


> I’m not usually one to complain but lately one thing after another has been happening in my life and I’m feeling swamped with the stress it’s been causing. On a good note my leopard tortoises are all doing great. But I’m building 3 outdoor enclosures and I’ve fallen behind on that. A huge oak tree fell and destroyed half my fence which is costing of fortune to fix. I have become pretty ill again, and don’t know when I’ll get back to feeling ok so that sucks (I was just diagnosed with an auto immune disease) I just feel like I take a few steps forward and a dozen back. Hopefully I can get back on track soon because this all makes me feel like ?


I'm so sorry to hear of your multiple challenges. Life can be way to challenging at times...

I'm glad to hear your leopard tortoises are doing well. I don't really know anything about leopards. Do you have any photos to share? I would love to learn more!

Hang in there!


----------



## BrookeB (May 20, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> I know exactly what you mean, Brooke. I too am having quite a bit of stress in my life right now. . . can't get to sleep for worrying it's all going to be ok, etc. I just try to keep busy. When my stamina runs out I occupy my mind in other ways - reading, working jigsaw puzzles on my Kindle, or doing those "find the hidden object" puzzles. Of course, my Misty girl (doberman) is always there for a big hug and comfort.
> 
> Don't let it get you down. And whenever you feel it's getting to be too much, we're here to talk and commiserate. Have you found the Chat thread and the Cold Dark Room thread? Both of those are entertaining nonsense and we get to know each other.



Hey I have a dobie too, she’s absolutely wonderful.. and yeah I sneak into the cold dark room and read it often lol I haven’t joined in on the conversation yet though. Thank you for your encouragement and I’m trying to do what you’re saying


----------



## BrookeB (May 20, 2021)

First and foremost thank you guys! I appreciate you all replying to my time of need. Your words of encouragement and similar situations all bring me encouragement and light when it’s been fairly dark in my life. It definitely makes me feel better, you guys made me feel better, so thank you!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 20, 2021)

BrookeB said:


> First and foremost thank you guys! I appreciate you all replying to my time of need. Your words of encouragement and similar situations all bring me encouragement and light when it’s been fairly dark in my life. It definitely makes me feel better, you guys made me feel better, so thank you!


I meant not a word i said haha


----------



## BrookeB (May 20, 2021)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> I'm so sorry to hear of your multiple challenges. Life can be way to challenging at times...
> 
> I'm glad to hear your leopard tortoises are doing well. I don't really know anything about leopards. Do you have any photos to share? I would love to learn more!
> 
> Hang in there!


I actually haven’t taken pictures recently I’ll have to do that tomorrow when I feed them. But here are some older pictures of my 3 Leo babies 

this was a few months ago.


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (May 20, 2021)

BrookeB said:


> I actually haven’t taken pictures recently I’ll have to do that tomorrow when I feed them. But here are some older pictures of my 3 Leo babies
> 
> this was a few months ago.
> View attachment 325536
> ...


How beautifu! The patterns are exquisite. Is it my eyes, or does the third one have an extra vertebral scute?


----------



## BrookeB (May 20, 2021)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> How beautifu! The patterns are exquisite. Is it my eyes, or does the third one have an extra vertebral scute?


The last two have extra scutes and one of those has a split scutes and then the older larger one is normal scutes.


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 20, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U think she wants a sulcata after seeing Mary Knobbins threads?? Haha


Are you freakin saying my tortoise is not a great example of Sulcata????????!


----------



## Jan A (May 20, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Hey Jan...you are still looking for your first tort? What'cha waiting for? Can I help? I gotta RF that maybe you could have, also have a Sulcata...


I have just done MY last trip moving. Hubby has 2 trips left if I don't kill him first. Just kiddin' hubby..... are you tryin' to hand off your latest RF rescue to me? Or did it get loose on ya? 

Yes. I finally feel free to adopt a tort. I proudly did my first box turtle rescue yesterday. He was trying to ram his way thru a 7' solid fence on our driveway. I put him in our front yard by some bushes & 5 minutes later he was gone. I'm so proud!!


----------



## Jan A (May 20, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Are you freakin saying my tortoise is not a great example of Sulcata????????!


I didn't move the cement blocks from my yard or all the used tires my father-in-law hoarded in Cheyenne, Maggie. Mary Knobbins could work up a good head of steam & never be seen again here. But she'd be loved here, just like that rescue RF if it hasn't escaped yet.


----------



## Jacqui (May 21, 2021)

I love special scutes!!! Your leopards are beeeutiful.


----------



## BrookeB (May 21, 2021)

Jacqui said:


> I love special scutes!!! Your leopards are beeeutiful.


me too I have a thing for them.. but I also love the simplicity of the normal scute


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 22, 2021)

Jan A said:


> I didn't move the cement blocks from my yard or all the used tires my father-in-law hoarded in Cheyenne, Maggie. Mary Knobbins could work up a good head of steam & never be seen again here. But she'd be loved here, just like that rescue RF if it hasn't escaped yet.


He even escaped the tort table. The RF is 7"scl, and the side of the tort table is 10" so it climbed up a straight plywood tort table wall and dropped down 2.5' into the pen of a bigger tortoise and he beat the crap outa Red, (I'm gonna call him Red), supposedly he's a she and 5 years old named Jupiter. I think Red is more of an adolescent than a full grown RF and a male. So anyway, Red was traumatized eyes closed and he was evidently forced sideways into a corner, with a bigger 20 yr old male tortoise on top Red's eyes were closed and he was cold as hell.So I soaked him then added wood ...I gotta go now but I'll send a photo in a bit...


----------



## Sarah2020 (May 22, 2021)

BrookeB said:


> I actually haven’t taken pictures recently I’ll have to do that tomorrow when I feed them. But here are some older pictures of my 3 Leo babies
> 
> this was a few months ago.
> View attachment 325536
> ...


Lovely looking tortoise. Thanks for sharing we like pics on here. Hope things get better and keep safe! From the other side of the pond.


----------

